# Does anyone know where



## Berniea (May 11, 2013)

I can find some nice teak furniture as in 4 poster bed, cabinets for the dinning room etc.. in Pattaya? My husband works away a lot so we don't have the time to just drive around looking and I am finding it impossible to find any information on the internet. I am leaving Thailand in January so don't have time either to get anything made. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Wees Mobel Art Furniture Pattaya - Contact Us


----------



## Berniea (May 11, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> Wees Mobel Art Furniture Pattaya - Contact Us



Thank you Joseph44, unfortunately that shop has shut down. We tried to find it yesterday and ended up calling the number. They only have one now in Bangkok.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Jeezz sorry!
That's one of the problems here: Shops open and close down overnight!


----------



## Berniea (May 11, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> Jeezz sorry!
> That's one of the problems here: Shops open and close down overnight!


I know that happens here a lot. Thanks anyway


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Oh, now I think of it. There is a reasonable range of (teak) wooden furniture on offer at the entrance of HomeWorks NEXT to BigC South Pattaya. 
It's displayed on the plaza where you also can find ModernForm, Office Depot, a sports shop and a silk shop. 
Best accessible from Sukhumvit Road coming from the t-junction with Thepprasit Road driving North.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

You'll find a good selection of well made teak furniture at a large shop along Sukhumvit road just before Tesco Lotus on the left as you come from Jomtien. It is almost immediately before the Pattaya pet hospital which is itself just before the first entrance to Tesco.

Put yourself in the left hand lane after Makro and it's about another 2 or 3 hundred metres.

They are a furniture maker with a factory elsewhere but always keep a good selection of different items in stock. They also have a lot of stuff made in Makaa hardwood in addition to Mai sak (teak).


----------

